
Tech Bros Bought Sex Trafficking Victims by Using Amazon and Microsoft Work Emails - rishabhd
http://www.newsweek.com/metoo-microsoft-amazon-trafficking-prostitution-sex-silicon-valley-755611
======
devdad
There's not much to discuss regarding morals in this article, but I really
can't stand justifications or "explanations" such as this:

> ...overwhelmingly male and requiring long, lonely hours on computers, has
> more avid consumers of prostitution than many other fields.

Mens' urges are not out of control. We are not werewolves that transform into
savage beasts and get to justify buying other human beings just because we
feel lonely and need physical contact.

~~~
friedButter
Is it inherently bad to pay for sex in your opinion?

~~~
owebmaster
I'd add: it isn't bad to sell sex for money?

------
grzm
Discussion from 2 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16009211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16009211)

